# Going to Intel. Cpu advice needed.



## BrooksyX (Dec 21, 2008)

Alright I decided it was finally time to jump ship to the Intel side with the current prices being so good. Now I just need to figure out what cpu will suit me and my budget best. I do plan on doing some moderate overclocking but nothing to extreme.

My current CPU is an AMD Athlon X2 5000+ BE at 3.0ghz so I want to get something that is going to give me a huge performace increase. I plan on using everything thats in my system specs. Just changing the board and cpu. Here is the motherboard I will be using:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130098


So here are my current cpu options that I am looking at:

e5200 - probably not going to give a huge increase
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116072

e7300 - maybe. What do you guys think?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115132

e8400 - huge increase but a q600 is just a little bit more...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115037

q6600 - This is what I really want but way more than I want to spend.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115018


So what do you guys think would be the best cpu for my setup? Maybe a different one? Also do you think the intel prices are going to drop anytime soon with the Phenom II coming out so soon?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 21, 2008)

E7200..they clock better than the 7300


----------



## trickson (Dec 21, 2008)

You can't go wrong with the Q6600


----------



## LittleLizard (Dec 21, 2008)

e8400 will give u more perfomance in games than a quad and in fact, in just about anything.

Reason: http://www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=11030&Itemid=1


----------



## techjunkie (Dec 21, 2008)

Q6600 all the way. Its worth the money and is the best bang for buck out there IMHO.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Dec 21, 2008)

LittleLizard said:


> e8400 will give u more perfomance in games than a quad and in fact, in just about anything.
> 
> Reason: http://www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=11030&Itemid=1



Not all games though, multithreaded games like GTA IV run better on a quad at 3GHz than a dual at 4GHz.


----------



## techjunkie (Dec 21, 2008)

And almost all upcoming games will be multithreaded.


----------



## LittleLizard (Dec 21, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> Not all games though, multithreaded games like GTA IV run better on a quad at 3GHz than a dual at 4GHz.



yeah, i know that but gta 4 is very new and the amount of games that are optimized to have benefits from 4 cores are not much.

im not saying that the quad is not a bad choose, but is better a fast dual core, at least for now


----------



## BrooksyX (Dec 21, 2008)

Man i really want the q6600 but it might just be to much money.

How much better is the e7200/e7300 than my current 5000 x2?

Oh and as for gaming I don't do to much. Mostly just a little CSS and HL2 but of course I want the option to play newer games.


----------



## _jM (Dec 21, 2008)

For a budget CPU the E5200 is an awsome chip.. you can clock it to E8400/8500 speeds with no problems.. only difference is the L2 Cache... other than that you cant beat that chip as far as price to performance ratio... and this is speaking from experience


----------



## boredgunner (Dec 21, 2008)

BrooksyX said:


> Man i really want the q6600 but it might just be to much money.
> 
> How much better is the e7200/e7300 than my current 5000 x2?
> 
> Oh and as for gaming I don't do to much. Mostly just a little CSS and HL2 but of course I want the option to play newer games.



An E7200/E7300 is a worthy upgrade to any AMD Dual Core processor.  I have an E8400 processor, and on my cheap CPU cooler I got it to 3.6 ghz.  It still runs cool.  You should really look into it.  The E8500 is the same processor but it costs a little more and runs a little faster.  They both have the same overclocking potential.  The E8600 (probably out of your price range), does overclock better.  It isn't an overpriced scam product.  The Q6600 is a good choice if you're into quad core processors, but the downsides are the amount of heat it gives off (mainly if you overclock) and its slow default speeds.  I'd probably recommend the Q6600 since it's a quad core and has a larger L2 cache than the E8400.  Sure it will run hotter but people commonly get their Q6600's to the mid 3 ghz area.  If you're a professional overclocker you may be able to reach and exceed 4 ghz (not by much, and don't get your hopes up if you have air cooling).

Oh I recommend staying away from the Q8200, it's junk.


----------



## SystemViper (Dec 21, 2008)

Go with the i7 and live on the edge


----------



## r9 (Dec 21, 2008)

_jM said:


> For a budget CPU the E5200 is an awsome chip.. you can clock it to E8400/8500 speeds with no problems.. only difference is the L2 Cache... other than that you cant beat that chip as far as price to performance ratio... and this is speaking from experience



+1


----------



## BrooksyX (Dec 21, 2008)

SystemViper said:


> Go with the i7 and live on the edge



Trust me if I had the money I would.



_jM said:


> For a budget CPU the E5200 is an awsome chip.. you can clock it to E8400/8500 speeds with no problems.. only difference is the L2 Cache... other than that you cant beat that chip as far as price to performance ratio... and this is speaking from experience



As for the e5200 I just think its to low end to be that big of an upgrade from my athlon x2.

I think I am gonna try and pick up a used e7300 unless I can get a deal on a used q6600.


----------



## BrooksyX (Dec 21, 2008)

Guys is $125 shipped a good deal for a used e8400. I found one for this price but need to know quick!!!


----------



## trickson (Dec 21, 2008)

BrooksyX said:


> Guys is $125 shipped a good deal for a used e8400. I found one for this price but need to know quick!!!



That is a sweet deal but man you should get the Q6600 far better IMHO


----------



## BrooksyX (Dec 21, 2008)

Well I guess I will have to decide after I get back from work (only 4 hours). Hopefully I can make it there and back its snowing like crazy outside right now.


----------



## BrooksyX (Dec 21, 2008)

Yay doesn't look like I have to work after all. My work just called and said they were closing early and that if I did come in it would only be for two hours because of the snow. Talk about a waste of a trip.

Its snowing like crazy right now. Almost a whole foot! That may not seem like a lot to some of you guys but thats a crazy amount for where I live. (Just minutes north of Portland, OR)


----------



## KBD (Dec 21, 2008)

why not Phenom 2? If you are a AMD fan its a good choice, its about as good as a q6600/q9450/q9550.


----------



## trickson (Dec 21, 2008)

BrooksyX said:


> Yay doesn't look like I have to work after all. My work just called and said they were closing early and that if I did come in it would only be for two hours because of the snow. Talk about a waste of a trip.
> 
> Its snowing like crazy right now. Almost a whole foot! That may not seem like a lot to some of you guys but thats a crazy amount for where I live. (Just minutes north of Portland, OR)




HAHA I used to like in Portland OR ! You must be in Vancouver WA then . I now live in Santa Fe and well we get way more snow than you up there .


----------



## BrooksyX (Dec 21, 2008)

KBD said:


> why not Phenom 2? If you are a AMD fan its a good choice, its about as good as a q6600/q9450/q9550.



My motherboard won't support AM2+/AM3 and I already have the intel motherboard.


----------



## trickson (Dec 21, 2008)

KBD said:


> why not Phenom 2? If you are a AMD fan its a good choice, its about as good as a q6600/q9450/q9550.



It is just not as good as a Q6600 IMHO .


----------



## BrooksyX (Dec 21, 2008)

trickson said:


> HAHA I used to like in Portland OR ! You must be in Vancouver WA then . I now live in Santa Fe and well we get way more snow than you up there .



Yep good ol Vancouver. Gotta love it. I think its almost getting too crowded though. One of the fastest growing areas in the Pacific Northwest.


----------



## KBD (Dec 21, 2008)

BrooksyX said:


> My motherboard won't support AM2+/AM3 and I already have the intel motherboard.



if u have the board then yea, gotta go intel. 


P2 is about equal with a Q6600 but the latter will prolly overclock somewhat better.


----------



## trickson (Dec 21, 2008)

BrooksyX said:


> Yep good ol Vancouver. Gotta love it. I think its almost getting too crowded though. One of the fastest growing areas in the Pacific Northwest.



LOL . if you can get that CPU then do so , If you can wait get the Quad it is far better IMHO .


----------



## BrooksyX (Dec 22, 2008)

Now I don't know if it is that good of deal because I thought I would check craigslist just for the heck of it and it someone on there has a e8400 for $125 also but with this guy I could probably haggle a little bit and maybe even get it down to $110. But I guess I would have to drive a good ways to meet up with him (he lives in portland). So i would have to spend some money on gas. If I bought it online I would just have to walk to the mail box. Someone craigslist said he would sell me a q6600 for $140 but he lives about 45 minutes away. To long of a drive.

I still can't decide between the e7300, e8400, or q6600.


----------



## trickson (Dec 22, 2008)

DUDE 45 min is nothing . And if you can get a Q6600 then do it .


----------



## BrooksyX (Dec 22, 2008)

trickson said:


> DUDE 45 min is nothing . And if you can get a Q6600 then do it .



Thats 45min each way. And thats if there is no traffic but there is almost always traffic while going through portland. In the end it would probably be a 2 hour trip.


----------



## aCid888* (Dec 22, 2008)

Why get a Q6600 unless its an old one that clocks well?  Go with the E8400 and reach 4GHz+ (YMMV)

Newer, cooler and draws less power...if your looking at Quads go buy yourself a 45nm one that clocks well and forget the out dated (but still OK) Q6600.


*Edit:* Buy the E8400 you had chance of for a good price.


----------



## BrooksyX (Dec 22, 2008)

Dang someone just bought it. It was buy it now on ebay. Oh well not the end of the world.


----------



## trickson (Dec 22, 2008)

Q6600 Ftw !


----------



## BrooksyX (Dec 22, 2008)

trickson said:


> Q6600 Ftw !



Ha I know! Its just all about getting the best deal. 

Im about to put up my old stuff for sale. Maybe someone will give a deal with a partial trade.


----------



## BrooksyX (Dec 22, 2008)

The guy on craigslist emailed me back. He said he would the let his e8400 go for $110. That sounds like a crazy good deal to me. I would go meet up with him tomorrow but the weather is just terrible for driving right now. I don't wanna risk my safety for a good deal even though my car has all wheel drive.

Plus I want to see if anyone would be willing to trade me for the stuff in my for sale thread first.


----------



## BrooksyX (Dec 23, 2008)

Ended up going with a q6600. Thanks for the help guys!

Can't wait for the stuff to get here


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 23, 2008)

You wont be let down by that Quad.  It'll help run your apps quicker and load your games faster.  The highend dual cores do well when you overclock them to 3.8 and up.  You'll certainly be happy with that Q6600, what cooling are you putting over it?


----------



## BrooksyX (Dec 23, 2008)

Well Ill be doing stock cooling for now. But I plan on getting a Sunbeam Core Contact HS or A Xigmatek Rifle 120mm HS. But maybe something a little cheaper. Just plan on running at 3.0ghz.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 23, 2008)

Well hope your stepping is good for oc'ing.  Hopefully you wont need much Vcore bumps for 3.0GHz


----------



## BrooksyX (Dec 23, 2008)

mlee49 said:


> Well hope your stepping is good for oc'ing.  Hopefully you wont need much Vcore bumps for 3.0GHz



Sounds like I'm getting a good one. Its erockers chip and he said it did 4.0ghz at 1.58vs so there is good chance I can do 3.0 at stock. (fingers crossed)

Do you guys think it would be worth it to upgrade to 8gb of ram. I have a feeling that 4gb just isnt enough to feed a quad.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 23, 2008)

4GB is good for Vista and everything else.  If your running a server then yeah 6+ will help.  But for everyday gaming and usage(photoshop/apps) doesn't touch 4GB.


----------



## _jM (Dec 25, 2008)

BrooksyX said:


> As for the e5200 I just think its to low end to be that big of an upgrade from my athlon x2.I think I am gonna try and pick up a used e7300 unless I can get a deal on a used q6600.



I've clocked my E5200 far enough to beat out others E84/8500's in many of benchmarks. There is no comparison to your AMD... trust me. For the price of that used 8400/7300 or a 6600 you can buy a retail version 5200 and have a warrenty..


----------



## Psychoholic (Dec 25, 2008)

You mean beat out their 8400 and 8500's at stock right? 




_jM said:


> I've clocked my E5200 far enough to beat out others E84/8500's in many of benchmarks. There is no comparison to your AMD... trust me. For the price of that used 8400/7300 or a 6600 you can buy a retail version 5200 and have a warrenty..


----------



## spearman914 (Dec 25, 2008)

BrooksyX said:


> Well Ill be doing stock cooling for now. But I plan on getting a Sunbeam Core Contact HS or A Xigmatek Rifle 120mm HS. But maybe something a little cheaper. Just plan on running at 3.0ghz.



Get a Xigmatek Rifle S1284. The S1283 is better for cooling duals and the S1284 is better for cooling quads.


----------



## BrooksyX (Dec 25, 2008)

_jM said:


> I've clocked my E5200 far enough to beat out others E84/8500's in many of benchmarks. There is no comparison to your AMD... trust me. For the price of that used 8400/7300 or a 6600 you can buy a retail version 5200 and have a warrenty..



e5200 lacks the needed l2 cache. The e5200 = Athlon x2 BE at stock and what good is the warranty on e5200. If you want to get it anywhere close to decent speeds you have to up the volts by a lot, which voids the warranty. But if noticed I purchased a q6600 for a steal. So happy! 



spearman914 said:


> Get a Xigmatek Rifle S1284. The S1283 is better for cooling duals and the S1284 is better for cooling quads.



Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Woody112 (Dec 25, 2008)

BrooksyX said:


> Man i really want the q6600 but it might just be to much money.



I've got a Q6600 G0 SLACR I'm looking to get rid of, Say $90 USD shipped.
Shoot me a PM if your interested.


----------



## BrooksyX (Dec 25, 2008)

Woody112 said:


> I've got a Q6600 G0 SLACR I'm looking to get rid of, Say $90 USD shipped.
> Shoot me a PM if your interested.





Oh man i wish you said something sooner. I just paid $130 for erockers.


----------



## Woody112 (Dec 25, 2008)

BrooksyX said:


> Oh man i wish you said something sooner. I just paid $130 for erockers.



130 is still a good deal considering the price of a new one.


----------



## BrooksyX (Dec 25, 2008)

Woody112 said:


> 130 is still a good deal considering the price of a new one.



yeah it is and it sounds like I got a really good overclocker as erocker knows his stuff and he said its a good one! 

put that chip on ebay to make some bank or put it up here on the forums and give someone else a sweet deal.


----------

